# Happy 1St Birthday Earl, Barca, Varro, Crixus & Xena.



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I can't believe they're turning 1 year old today. Post up those photos!

Earl one week shy of 1 year and weighing in at 48lbs.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I filmed this Sunday of Earl working on his Stand Stay for Inspection.






YouTube - Earl stand stay


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy bday!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Happy birthday, Sexy Boy; in addition, happy birthday to Barca, Varro, Crixus, and Xena!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday Puppies! I remember seeing these guys born on the video Lisa posted! I can't believe they are a year already! Earl is such a gorgeous guy!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww Great pics I can't believe there a year old already.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

happy bday guys!!!! earl looks awesome!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

HAPPY BDAY!!!!
looking good as always!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PUPS!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. Earl has turned into one handsome guy.. happy bday to all the puppies.. or should I say ex-puppies


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My husband was waiting for me to get home so we could get some pics I will post n a bit. Happy birthday to the whole litter!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Happybirthday ,he has grown so much looks amazing.


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow.. I can't believe he's already a year old! What a handsome boy he turned out to be! He's so dang muscley! Haha nice!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

A year goes by so quick!! Once they hit a year old it's time for another one!!! Just Kidding. Awe he grew into his wrinkles!!! What a good looking boy. Happy B-day to the whole crew. Holly I can't wait to see your pics as well.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

12 months ago Siren gave birth to her first litter, we had 6 puppies but lost one 8 hrs later. These puppies turning to amazing adults! I only bred them but the wonderful owners who have them now turned them into the amazing animals they are today! Thank you both I could not have asked for better homes for my dogs!














2 weeks left to right Crixus, Earl, Xena, Varro, Barca









Xena 3 weeks









Barca









Earl









Varro and Crixus









puppy butts! lol









Earl, Crixus, and Barca









Varro and Xena









Varro and Barca after ear crops









Xena being sweet









Varro and Crixus being mean to her brother









Barca 

























Varro

















Crixus









Varro and Barca at the show last week


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Which one was the runt Lisa?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Earl was the little bitty runt!  I took special care of him and gave him extra time on Siren and put the fat pups on the side while he ate. He took about 7 weeks before he caught up to the rest.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww well Earl has been my favorite all along then! hahaha


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok here are the Ladies of the litter 

*Xenner Nenner*









































*Crixus Tree*


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Those girls are tall!!! Bogart is a short squat lol. They are all lovely and they couldn't have gone to better homes. Happy b day to all the siren pups who are not so little anymore!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG Xena and Crixus look great!! Crixus really matured in the last few months, she was such a string bean of a thing nice to see her fill out a bit.

Tara they are SHORT! pictures can be deceiving I know Crixus is about 3/4" shorter than Siren so that puts her at about 17" and Xena is not much bigger. Varro is the largest at about 18.5" and I am not sure about Earl.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Happy birthday woogies! You are my FAVOURITEST litter, I have enjoyed watching them all grow up, and more pics to come in the future!


----------



## Montana (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful family, happy birthday.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

that whole litter looks amazing!!! they have grown into beautiful dogs


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Xena and Crixus look great! I want to make a video of them with that ZZ top song "shes got legs" LOL


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Earl is just about 19" and 48Lbs. as of today. I tend to keep a closer eye on the scale then the yard stick. It's just a better gauge for me.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday doggies!I can't believe it's already been a year.it truely was and still is a beautiful litter all around.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> Earl is just about 19" and 48Lbs. as of today. I tend to keep a closer eye on the scale then the yard stick. It's just a better gauge for me.


he looks bigger than that.. Diesel is 46# and only 8.5 months.. lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday!! Im loving Xena!! and Barca!!! GreAT pics!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy *late* Birthday to the Pups. Such a beautiful bunch!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Those pups are perfection! I always love seeing pics of them.


----------

